# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  At Gjergj Fishta mbushi 137 vjet!

## toni77_toni

*Figura më e madhe dhe më e fuqishme e letërsisë shqiptare të gjysmës së parë të shekullit të njëzetë është ati françeskan Gjergj Fishta (1871-1940)*

*Dita e 23 tetorit të vitit 1871 ishte një ditë e zakonshme në historinë e Shqipërisë së pushtuar nga turku. Asnjë kronikë e kohës nuk shënoi se në një shtëpi të thjeshtë, në Fishtë të Zadrimës, Ndoka i Simon Ndocit ishte shtue me djalë.
Kishte lé Zekë Ndoci!.* 

*Duke e ndërruar këtë emër me emrin e pavdekshëm Gjergj, në kujtim të Heroit Kombëtar e katundarin e vogël fishtjan, në Poet Kombëtar, ai do ta kujtonte kështu daljen e vet në dritë:* _Unë jam Gjergj Fishta, djali i vogël i Ndokës, të cilin nana e ka ba me të mendueme!_  *thua se skishte dalë prej barkut të Prendës së Lazër Kaçit por, si çmos kush, prej trunit të saj.*

*Po kush është Atë Gjergj Fishta?* 

*Figura më e madhe dhe më e fuqishme e letërsisë shqiptare të gjysmës së parë të shekullit të njëzetë është ati françeskan Gjergj Fishta (1871-1940), i cili më shumë se cilido shkrimtar tjetër i dha shprehje artistike shpirtit kërkues të shtetit të ri sovran shqiptar. I dëgjuar e i ngritur lart deri në Luftën e Dytë Botërore si 'poet kombëtar i Shqipërisë' dhe 'Homeri shqiptar', Fishta do të binte menjëherë në harresë kur komunistët morën pushtetin në nëntor 1944. Edhe vetëm përmendja e emrit ishte e ndaluar për shqiptarët. E kjo zgjati dyzet e gjashtë vjet me radhë.*

*Kush ishte Gjergj Fishta dhe a mund ta mbajë epitetin 'poet kombëtar'edhe gjysmë shekulli më vonë?*

*Fishta lindi më 23 tetor 1871 në fshatin Fishtë të Zadrimës, ku dhe u pagëzua nga misionari françeskan dhe poeti Leonardo De Martino (1830-1923). Ndoqi shkollat françeskane në Troshan dhe Shkodër, ku që fëmijë u ndikua mjaft nga i talentuari De Martino dhe nga misionari boshnjak Lovro Mihaçeviq, i cili i ushqeu këtij djali të zgjuar dashurinë për letërsinë dhe për gjuhën amtare. Më 1886, kur ishte pesëmbëdhjetë vjeç, Fishta u dërgua nga françeskanët në Bosnjë për t'u bërë meshtar, si shumë djem të tjerë shqiptarë. Në seminaret dhe institutet françeskane në Sutjeskë, Livno dhe Kreshevo, Gjergji i ri studioi teologji, filozofi dhe gjuhë të huaja, sidomos latinisht, italisht e serbo-kroatisht. Kështu, ai po përgatitej për Kishën e për Kombin. Gjatë qëndrimit në Bosnjë ra në kontakt me shkrimtarin boshnjak Gërga Martiq (1822-1905) dhe me poetin kroat Silvije Strahimir Kranjçeviq (1865-1908), të cilët i zgjuan talentin letrar e me të cilët lidhi miqësi. Më 1894 Gjergj Fishta u shugurua meshtar. Me t'u kthyer në Shqipëri në shkurt të atij viti, filloi punën si mësues në kolegjin françeskan në Troshan e më pas si famullitar në fshatin Gomsiqe. Më 1899 bashkëpunoi me Preng Doçin (1846-1917), abatin e Mirditës, me prozatorin dhe priftin dom Ndoc Nikaj (1864-1951) dhe me historianin Atë Pashko Bardhi (1870-1948) me të cilët themeloi shoqërinë letrare Bashkimi të Shkodrës, që i hyri punës për zgjidhjen e problemit shqetësues të alfabetit të shqipes. Kjo shoqatë dha ndihmesë të madhe për botimin e një numri tekstesh shkollore në gjuhën shqipe dhe të fjalorit shqip-italisht Bashkimi më 1908, edhe sot e kësaj dite, fjalori më i mirë i dialektit gegë. Në këtë kohë Fishta ishte bërë figurë udhëheqëse e jetës kulturore e publike në Shqipërinë e veriut e sidomos në Shkodër.* 

*Më 1902 Atë Fishta u emërua drejtor i shkollës françeskane në qarkun e Shkodrës, ku shqipja nisi të përdorej, për herë të parë, si gjuhë bazë.*

*Më 14-22 nëntor 1908 mori pjesë në Kongresin e Manastirit si përfaqësues i shoqërisë letrare Bashkimi. Ky kongres, ku morën pjesë delegatë katolikë, ortodoksë dhe myslimanë nga Shqipëria dhe jashtë saj, u mbajt për të vendosur përfundimisht një alfabet të gjuhës shqipe. Për më tepër, ishte Gjergj Fishta ai që u zgjodh nga kongresi për të kryesuar komisionin prej njëmbëdhjetë delegatësh që do të përcaktonte variantin më të mirë të alfabeteve të propozuara. Pas tri ditë diskutimesh Fishta dhe komisioni vendosën të mbështesin dy alfabete: një formë të modifikuar të alfabetit të Stambollit të Sami Frashërit i cili, edhe pse jo praktik për shtyp, përdorej më gjerësisht në atë kohë, dhe një alfabet të ri latin pothuajse të njëjtë me alfabetin e Bashkimit të Fishtës, me qëllim që shtypja e librave jashtë vendit të bëhej më e volitshme.* 

*Në tetor 1913, gati një vit pas shpalljes së pavarësisë në Vlorë, Fishta themeloi dhe filloi të nxjerrë të përmuajshmen françeskane Hylli i Dritës, e cila iu kushtua letërsisë, politikës, folklorit dhe historisë. Me përjashtim të viteve të turbullta të Luftës së Parë Botërore dhe viteve menjëherë pas saj, 1915-1920 si dhe të viteve të hershme të diktaturës së Ahmet Zogut, 1925-1929, kjo revistë me ndikim të fuqishëm e me nivel të lartë letrar doli rregullisht deri në korrik 1944 dhe ndihmoi për zhvillimin e kulturës gege të veriut.

Nga 5 dhjetori 1916 deri në nëntor 1918 Fishta botoi gazetën e Shkodrës Posta e Shqypniës, një gazetë politike e kulturore e subvencionuar nga Austro-Hungaria në kuadrin e Kultusprotektorat-it, me gjithë që forcat pushtuese nuk para kishin besim te Fishta për shkak të aspiratave të tij kombëtare. Po më 1916, së bashku me Luigj Gurakuqin (1879-1925), Ndre Mjedën (1866-1937) dhe Mati Logorecin (1867-1941), Fishta luajti një rol udhëheqës në Komisinë Letrare Shqype, të ngritur prej austro-hungarezëve me sugjerimin e konsullit të përgjithshëm August Ritter von Kral (1859-1918), për të marrë vendim mbi çështjen e përdorimit zyrtar të drejtshkrimit si dhe për të nxitur botimin e teksteve shkollore në gjuhën shqipe. Pas disa diskutimeve Komisia vendosi të përdorej dialekti i Elbasanit si një kompromis asnjanës për gjuhën letrare. Ky vendim binte mjaft në kundërshtim me dëshirat e Gjergj Fishtës, për të cilin dialekti i Shkodrës ishte më i përshtatshmi. Fishta shpresonte se koineja shqiptare e veriut së shpejti do të shërbente si normë letrare për të gjithë vendin, ashtu si gjuha e Dantes kishte shërbyer si udhërrëfyese për italishten letrare. Gjatë gjithë këtyre viteve Fishta vazhdoi të japë mësim e të drejtojë shkollën françeskane në Shkodër, me emrin Collegium Illyricum (Kolegji Ilirian) nga viti 1921, i cili ishte bërë institucioni kryesor arsimor në Shqipërinë e veriut. Tani ai ishte figura më autoritare në letërsinë shqiptare. 
Në gusht 1919 Gjergj Fishta qe sekretar i përgjithshëm i delegacionit shqiptar, që mori pjesë në Konferencën e Paqes në Paris dhe, me këtë cilësi, iu kërkua nga kryetari i delegacionit, imzot Luigj Bumçi (1872-1945) të merrte pjesë në një komision të posaçëm që do të dërgohej në Shtetet e Bashkuara për t'u kujdesur për interesat e shtetit të ri shqiptar. Atje ai vizitoi Bostonin, Nju Jorkun dhe Uashingtonin. Më 1921 Fishta përfaqësoi Shkodrën në parlamentin shqiptar dhe u zgjodh në gusht të atij viti si zëvendëskryetar i tij. Talenti në gojtari e ngriti mjaft në detyrat e tij si personalitet politik e, sidomos, si klerik. Në vitet më pas mori pjesë në konferencat ballkanike në Athinë (1930), Sofje (1931) dhe Bukuresht (1932) para se të tërhiqej nga jeta publike për t'ia kushtuar vitet e mbetura urdhrit françeskan dhe shkrimeve të veta. Nga viti 1935 deri më 1938 u zgjodh provincial i Provincës françeskane të Zojës Nunciatë. Këto vite, më të frytshmet e jetës së tij, i kaloi në qetësinë e kuvendit françeskan të Gjuhadolit në Shkodër, por pa u shkëputur kurrë nga problemet e mëdha qytetase, kombëtare e botërore.

Si poet kombëtar, Atë Gjergj Fishta është nderuar me diploma, çmime e tituj të ndryshëm, brenda e jashtë vendit. Ka marrë Ritterkreuz-in austro-hungarez më 1911, është dekoruar nga Papa Piu XI me çmimin Al Merito më 1925, i është dhënë medalja prestigjioze Feniks nga qeveria greke, është nderuar me titullin Lector jubilatus honoris causae nga urdhëri françeskan dhe është bërë antar i rregullt i Akademisë Italiane të Shkencave dhe Arteve më 1939. Vdiq në Shkodër më 30 dhjetor 1940. 

Ndonëse Gjergj Fishta është autor i gjithsej tridhjeteshtatë botimeve letrare, emri i tij është i lidhur në kryesisht me kryeveprën e tij epike, Lahuta e malcís, Shkodër 1937, por jo më pak edhe me Anzat e Parnasit, vepër satirike, ende e pastudiuar si duhet, që e larton në majat e satirës botërore. Lahuta është një poemë epike historike me 15.613 vargje që vë në qendër luftën për autonomi e pavarësi e, në veçanti, ngjarjet e historisë së Shqipërisë së veriut nga 1858 deri 1913. Kjo kryevepër letrare, e shkruar ndërmjet viteve 1902 e 1909, u ripunua nga autori gjatë një periudhe tridhjetëvjeçare. Është e para ndihmesë në gjuhën shqipe për letërsinë botërore. Botimi përfundimtar i veprës në tridhjetë këngë, u paraqit në Shkodër më 1937 në kremtim të njëzetepesëvjetorit të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Shqipërisë. Lahuta e malcís dhe veprat e tjera të Atë Gjergj Fishtës u ndaluan pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore, kur komunistët erdhën në pushtet. Poema madhore epike, e ribotuar në Romë më 1958, në Lubjanë më 1990, rishtas në Romë më 1991, është përkthyer në gjermanisht (Maksimilian Lamberc), italisht (Imzot Jul Bonati, Ernest Koliqi), e së fundi, edhe në anglisht (Robert Elsie).*

----------


## EDilo

AT  GJERGJ  FISHTA  ESHT  VERTET  NJE  KOLLOZ  I  LETERSISE  SHQIPE,  GJITHE  SHKRIMET E  TIJ,  SA  HERE  QE  I  LEXON, TE  MBESHTJELLIN  NE  VETVETE,  BEHESH  NJESH  ME  TO, E  NDJEN  VETEN  TE  LUMTUR  E  TE  GEZUAR! AT  GJERGJI ,  ESHT  CILESUAR  ME  TE  DREJTE  "DANTE  ALIGERI  SHQIPTAR", DHE  NUK  MUND  TE  KUPTOHET  LETRSIA  SHQIPE  PA  TE!   SA  MIRE  BENI  QE  SHKRUANI  PER  KETO  FIGURA  AQ  TE  NDRITURA  !

----------

